# Resealing old 135 gallon Aquarium



## pmcbar (Dec 12, 2006)

I got a hold of an old 135 gallon tank that sprung a leak. The seam in one of the corners split from the top to about half way down. I stripped the silicone from between the two panes of glass and plan on resealing it and then resealing the whole tank.
The plastic trim at the top in the same corner came apart from the rest of the trim.
Here are my questions
Is silicone the best way to reattach this or is there something better?
This is one of those old tanks with thick glass and no center brace. I plan on adding a "center" brace to the tank. From everything I read, using a piece of glass is the way to go. So how wide should this be and how thick. The lip on the top where the lid would go is about a 1/4 of an inch, should it be that thick?

I was thinking of two different ways of placing the brace. One would be like the AGA tanks with two braces placed about 1/3 of the way from the ends.
The other would be to put one brace in the center and one at each end silconed to the 3 sides.
I was thinking of this way because thats where the seam popped open.
What do you think would be the best?
Tank is 6ft in length

TIA

Pat


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Since the seam split from the top down, it would seem that the silicone or it's application were faulty. The least amount of pressure is at the top of the tank. while end braces shouldn't be needed, they could be added if it makes you more comfortable; they could be useful for holding glass tops. A centre brace is also optional, but could be of benefit. It is customary to use the same thickness of glass for braces. A 4" wide brace in the centre should be sufficient.
Of more concern to me is that if one seam split, how strong are the others? I would seriously consider a complete dismantle and rebuild. Tanks that have add on trim rather than one piece molded trim are generally easier to work on. Whatever you decide, make sure all of the old silicone is removed.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

when i resealed my 6' tank i added a 6" center brace and 4" corner braces.that was 10 or 12yrs ago.no problems since,including moving close to a dozen times.make sure you get all the silicone off and clean it thoroughly.test it outside of course.good luck :thumb:


----------

